# Here for any Ross fans



## jungleterry (Jul 19, 2017)

I of course collect lots of Ross bikes and love when Tammy and I can jack and Jill them . Here is a couple of pictures of our new girls and couple of boy bikes we have . Black 65 , pink 66 and red 67 . All have similar shared items .


----------



## partsguy (Jul 20, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 647134 View attachment 647133 View attachment 647131 View attachment 647130 View attachment 647129 I of course collect lots of Ross bikes and love when Tammy and I can jack and Jill them . Here is a couple of pictures of our new girls and couple of boy bikes we have . Black 65 , pink 66 and red 67 . All have similar shared items .




Those are so beautiful, Terry!! The pink and white girl's bike is my favorite, it screams 1950's! I hope all is well, it's been a few years since I've seen you out.


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 21, 2017)

All is good just pairing up a few boy bikes these days .working on another western flyer super too.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 21, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> All is good just pairing up a few boy bikes these days .working on another western flyer super too.




Going to Portland or Fairborn tomorrow?


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 21, 2017)

nope I'm working no time for bike shows this time of year .


----------



## krateman (Aug 6, 2017)

I really like that red '67. I've got an old '60 Huffy El Dorado that I need to unload, so I can go buy another tank light bike from JD, if he has a really cool looking one for sale.


----------

